

The Internet's Original Sin (2014) - luu
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/08/advertising-is-the-internets-original-sin/376041/?single_page=true

======
flashman
Discussion of this story from last year:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8177063](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8177063)

